# Metallic Silver - Recommend a Wax



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am looking for a new wax, the car is metallic silver which could be desicribed as not the most satisfying colour to detail, but never the less I would like to get the most reflective wet look I can.

I have in the past used Swissvax Onyx, and am currently using Zaino Z2 but can anyone recommend anything?

After the visiable finish the ability to sheet water would be next on my list.

All opinions welcome! (In regards to budget I would be prepared to spend for the right product.)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dodo supernatural,will be great.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just done a test with Collonite #845









This is on the bonnet of a 52 plate omega which hasn't had much care and attention over its life, but this is the relection it gives.

Hope this is of some help


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

All our fleet are metallic silver. I've tried LOTS.

Werkstat products look great.

Wolf wrap experiment also looks good :-
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222562&highlight=Wrap

As this bunch have taught me, all in the prep...

Trying different stuff is half the fun.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

845 Insulator wax.......................you can't go wrong.

I love the stuff on any colour.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Menzerna powerlock! I prefer sealants on silver, and this is the best I've tried out of heaps. If wax is your thing, then it has to be p21s concours!


----------



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Obsessed Merc said:


> All our fleet are metallic silver. I've tried LOTS.
> 
> Werkstat products look great.
> 
> ...


On this premise could you also recommend a good pre-wax prep product?

(which will be applied by hand)


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Autofinesse tough coat for the sealant (imo)


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Best experience on silver for me:
Pinnacle Liquid Souveran = enhances metallic
P21S Concours = Glassy slick look
RBOE = flowing wetlook

The rest just look the same for me on silver....


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

best wax i've used for sheeting so far is Swissvax Shield

best for wet look had to be RG55 or CG 5050

obviously just depends on your budget aswell


----------



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Great responses please keep them coming, budget is not my main driver, a mirror finish is 

Calum I read your excellent post that tested multiple waxes and following that was tempted towards RG55 - Is this suitable for Silver?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I've had a few silver cars

Colli 276s









Zaino z2









Colli 915


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm another one for Collie 845. I've got Carlack 68 - Nano Systematic Care, topped with 845, and after a wash topped with V7 :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> Just done a test with Collonite #845
> 
> View attachment 18458
> 
> ...


Whats the best way you find to apply it?


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Crash7 said:


> Great responses please keep them coming, budget is not my main driver, a mirror finish is
> 
> Calum I read your excellent post that tested multiple waxes and following that was tempted towards RG55 - Is this suitable for Silver?


no budget, in that case........:lol:

cheers mate, i rate RG55 highly but have only used it on 2 cars so far (one black metallic and one solid white), even on the white it managed to give a good glossy look so i would be confident it would work great on silver

just remember a mirror/glassy finish and a wet/glossy look are 2 different things and you will usually find most LSP's give one or the other


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

If a mirror finish is what you're after, on silver, a sealant will give a sharper, more reflective finish. 

Werkstat Acrylic is one of my all time favourites, but both Nanolex Premium and Wolf's Chemicals Body Wrap will look amazing too.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Werkstat or Zaino system by a mile.

I love waxing though so my point is not valid! :lol:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

chillly said:


> Whats the best way you find to apply it?


Apply very thinly, you can just make out an 'oily haze' where you've applied it. I apply to the full car, then buff off. Very easy on and off.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

athol said:


> Apply very thinly, you can just make out an 'oily haze' where you've applied it. I apply to the full car, then buff off. Very easy on and off.


This was the process i used...

One other thing about the collie.... It's pretty tough stuff. Seems to be pretty durable (particularly against our teesside fallout)

Hit a seagull yesterday, it put a nice layer of bird gunk on the front end where i hit it. It dried and then rained an hour afterwards, come out this morning.... no bird mess... BONUS :thumb:


----------



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

just remember a mirror/glassy finish and a wet/glossy look are 2 different things and you will usually find most LSP's give one or the other[/QUOTE said:


> This is something I have learned today!
> 
> And on that basis it is 'Mirror & Glassy' I am lookng for!! :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Crash7 said:


> This is something I have learned today!
> 
> And on that basis it is 'Mirror & Glassy' I am lookng for!! :thumb:


Personally, I'd go with Wolf's Chemicals Body Wrap. It leaves an extremely glassy, highly reflective finish.

I think a wax will make it look to 'warm' for what you're after.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Crash7 said:


> This is something I have learned today!
> 
> And on that basis it is 'Mirror & Glassy' I am lookng for!! :thumb:


as John said i would be looking at a sealant then

if like me you prefer to wax then Swissvax Shield gives a look somewhere in the middle of the 2


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Zaino for me....

:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Three pages and not one recommendation for FK1000P? :doublesho

Looks brilliant on silver, really glassy, sharp and reflective. Beading and sheeting are amazing and you'd be unlucky to see less than 6 months durability from it :thumb:


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

I have a Silver Aluminium Peugeot 207 and Dodo Juice Light Fantastic is amazing!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Crash7 said:


> This is something I have learned today!
> 
> And on that basis it is 'Mirror & Glassy' I am lookng for!! :thumb:


P21s paintwork cleanser + P21s Concours wax x2 . 
Dodo SN x2 + Dodo Juice RMT .


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

How you doin mate

I have a silver car also, just been reviewing the Dodo Juice "Super Natural Hybrid" ment to be the dogs B-------s.

Quite expensive though


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Crash7 :wave:

Just used CG White diamond followed by 2 coats of Collnites 845 on a silver BM.

Great finish!!!! :thumb: Well happy with it.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> If a mirror finish is what you're after, on silver, a sealant will give a sharper, more reflective finish.
> 
> Werkstat Acrylic is one of my all time favourites, but both Nanolex Premium and Wolf's Chemicals Body Wrap will look amazing too.


Used both the Werkstat Acrylic & Wolfs Body Wrap thanks to PB/John recommendations, both are excelelnt products, buy now


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Personally, I'd go with Wolf's Chemicals Body Wrap. It leaves an extremely glassy, highly reflective finish.
> 
> I think a wax will make it look to 'warm' for what you're after.


Agree with John on this, Wolfs Body Wrap gives an excellent crisp/sharp finish :thumb:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Prima epic:thumb:


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

My 9-3 is steel grey, kind of a dark metallic silver, and this is what i got with one coat of AG HD wax.










Not the best but I was happy with my efforts


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

jeffs for me too as per john at polished bliss


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It is amazing seeing the sheer number of different recommendations which really spells one thing to me - the finish is all in the prep, and the LSP adds very little at the end such that whatever people use looks good  :thumb:

If we are splitting hairs and nuances here, then those recommending sealants will perhaps be seeing slightly better clarity through to the metallic flake as wax layers tend to be more opaque being a natural product (though one should remember that thickness of typical layers will make this opacity nigh on impossible to spot!). If it is to be a sealant for silver, Zaino would get my vote or 1Z Glanz Wax.

Waxes will be favoured by those wanting a slightly more "liquid silver" look, which is what I preferred and indeed I chose to go for Collinite 476S on silver and was hard pushed to see anything I preferred the nuance of (though at the end of the day, and wax was looking bloody good  ). Collinite 476S does have a high synthetic content however, which may have contributed to its effectiveness on light colours if the belief is "light colours need sealants"...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> It is amazing seeing the sheer number of different recommendations which really spells one thing to me - the finish is all in the prep, and the LSP adds very little at the end such that whatever people use looks good  :thumb:


It just means there's too many LSP's on the market, and no one has got enough money to try them all!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Although technically not silver (although it is silvery!) my Moonstone blue pug looks nice after some black hole and coat of Petes 53.
Also,what happened to the 407 up there ^ that front bumper looks abit bent.


----------

